# tips on a vr6 with a 150 shot.?



## Rayvr6primemk3 (May 26, 2010)

im deciding on what i could do to my vr6 to give it a little more go. its my daily. block has 130k miles, and head is fresh with schrick 268 cams, new seals, giac chip, exc. kinda wanna go with nos, cause turbo is TOO much of a mission. any tips to not mess up the first time?


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

In all honesty, what you want to do is too much. Get a stage 1 turbo kit from cts and be fine. 

Turbos are not too much of a mission, that stage 1 kit is a 6 hour bolt on job, and then you have that power all the time, not just in spurts.


----------



## Rayvr6primemk3 (May 26, 2010)

a kit for boost is like 1300 -_-.


----------



## new2FWD (Mar 24, 2012)

but why would you get nitrous? your block has 130,000 miles on it...


----------



## Rayvr6primemk3 (May 26, 2010)

ive seen so you think 130k miles is alot... hmm.


----------



## Rayvr6primemk3 (May 26, 2010)

buddy on top it could hold stage one turbo. why not a little 100-75 shot.


----------



## OutGolfin (May 23, 2012)

Rayvr6primemk3 said:


> buddy on top it could hold stage one turbo. why not a little 100-75 shot.


 Because its cheaper, more cost effective, more efficient... Need I go on?


----------



## Rayvr6primemk3 (May 26, 2010)

soo 100 shot?  yay or nay?


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

general rule of thumb if you're trying to be safe with nitrous...spray half of what your horsepower is...

i'd hit it with a 75 wet shot all day and you shouldn't have problems...be smart with it and put a window switch and WOT switch in place so you only spray with the fun pedal all the way down and it stops when you shift and you're good


might get away with a 100 shot but personally i'd put a 75 from NX on it and have some fun


----------



## schrickgti (Jul 27, 2007)

*SCHRICK intake manifold for sale*

I have a 95 vr6 that I'm getting ready to turbo and selling some parts that I don't want....I'm selling a schrick intake manifold if your interested ... Currently my car has schrick 268 cams, schrick Intake manifold, euro throttle body,GIAC chip, CAI, full brospeed exhaust, and it put out 223 whp .....don't go nitrous its unreliable power and not to mention illegal (depending on state) to have hooked up while on public roads...your call but with your set up the schrick intake would work great 4500 rpm and schrick kicks in ...trust me you'll enjoy it a lot better than nitrous ....either that or save money for a turbo kit...stay away from nitrous you'll regret it in the long-run ...


----------



## Rayvr6primemk3 (May 26, 2010)

Don't tell me this! My friend who does vr6's in puerto Rico. Just told me that he's riding his vr6 100 wet shot As his daily. He tells me it's still drives since like when put the motor together.


----------



## Rayvr6primemk3 (May 26, 2010)

When he put the motor together ***


----------



## Rayvr6primemk3 (May 26, 2010)

What's the difference between the euro throttle body and the stock one? And how much do you want for that intake mani


----------



## Rayvr6primemk3 (May 26, 2010)

Schrick kicks in yoo


----------



## schrickgti (Jul 27, 2007)

The euro tb has around 10-15 % better airflow because its without a internal inlet flap ......as far as the SCHRICK is concerned I'm asking $875 ....


----------



## DMACK (Dec 5, 2003)

CTS stage 1 is way better than NAWZ! Nitrous is so 10 years ago!


----------

